# Which is stiffer 595 or 585



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

I am curious, is the 595 origin stiffer then say a 585 ultra?


----------



## traumabill (Sep 16, 2007)

My understanding is no. From least stiff to stiff => 585 Origin, 595 Origin, 585 Ultra, 595 Ultra. Not sure where the 586 fits in due to it's design...

Bill


----------

